# Firmware Build v9.0 2019.20.1 9973c22 (6/6/2019)



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

2019.20.1 9973c22 is out


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

I was expecting to see the wide release of Enhanced Summon ...


----------



## JD-M3 (Aug 16, 2018)

Really?!? The jump from 16.x to 20.x was for a minor tweak in dog mode? That's pretty disappointing. I was definitely hoping for wider rollout of enhanced summon....


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

[moved from 2019.20.0.1 thread]
This update improves Dog Mode. I was hoping for enhanced summon. (I'll probably be last to get that, but first to get enhanced Dog Mode.)


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

ELDA still turns on every new drive?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

I wonder if this has v3 Supercharger abilities in it too. Looks like this release is mostly going to CA.

Tesla's first V3 Supercharging stations are open to the public - https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/07/tesla-v3-supercharging-stations-public/


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

msjulie said:


> ELDA still turns on every new drive?


Yup, major pain. Imagine going on an errand trip with many stops. Who remembers to turn it off every time. I sure as hell don't.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Ze1000 said:


> I was expecting to see the wide release of Enhanced Summon ...


Don't expect it just yet. Still in testing. Elon may have tweeted about it a few weeks back, but just keep in mind who was doing the tweeting - the man who doesn't live by the same calendar we do !


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

HCD3 said:


> Yup, major pain. Imagine going on an errand trip with many stops. Who remembers to turn it off every time. I sure as hell don't.


Why are we turning this off again?


----------



## tuoncan (Sep 24, 2017)

Just got mine updated. Other than the dog mode change, I notice the music settings icon is now removed and changed to a settings button at the bottom.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tuoncan said:


> Just got mine updated. Other than the dog mode change, I notice the music settings icon is now removed and changed to a settings button at the bottom.
> View attachment 26678


this first showed up in 2019.16.2


----------



## tuoncan (Sep 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> this first showed up in 2019.16.2


Ahh didn't know it since I came from 2019.15.11. This is new to me


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

airj1012 said:


> I wonder if this has v3 Supercharger abilities in it too. Looks like this release is mostly going to CA.
> 
> Tesla's first V3 Supercharging stations are open to the public - https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/07/tesla-v3-supercharging-stations-public/


We've also been told that Supercharging will have a soft limit (can be overridden) of 80% SOC. Since that's a downgrade from the point of view of an individual owner, I expect they might not include it in release notes. So it's possible that's in 20.1. It would also explain why it's targeted at California first, because Superchargers tend to get very heavy use there.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

tuoncan said:


> Ahh didn't know it since I came from 2019.15.11. This is new to me


and what does the Supercharger at the factory show in your car? the same as this or the 250kW (v3)?


----------



## tuoncan (Sep 24, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> and what does the Supercharger at the factory show in your car? the same as this or the 250kW (v3)?
> View attachment 26679


150kw like yours


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

DocScott said:


> We've also been told that Supercharging will have a soft limit (can be overridden) of 80% SOC. Since that's a downgrade from the point of view of an individual owner, I expect they might not include it in release notes. So it's possible that's in 20.1. It would also explain why it's targeted at California first, because Superchargers tend to get very heavy use there.


here's the blurb from the updated on-line manual:


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

I think it also fixed the full charge range issue. My Tesla app now showing the car will get somewhere between 320-325 at full charge.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

Alighieri256 said:


> Why are we turning this off again?


It cannot be permanently turned off. You have to turn it off before each drive. When it goes off it's extremely invasive. Loud buzzer and it steers to the left. If you have AWD it's harder to overpower it than RWD. Numerous complaints on all the forums.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

HCD3 said:


> It cannot be permanently turned off. You have to turn it off before each drive. When it goes off it's extremely invasive. Loud buzzer and it steers to the left. If you have AWD it's harder to overpower it than RWD. Numerous complaints on all the forums.


Ahh I have RWD and for me it is a gentle nudge not something I have to wrestle with. Of note I was a blacksmith in a previous life.YMV


----------



## Mehul (Jun 9, 2018)

tuoncan said:


> Just got mine updated. Other than the dog mode change, I notice the music settings icon is now removed and changed to a settings button at the bottom.
> View attachment 26678


I believe this was moved is 16.2. I'm on 16.2 and I have the Setting icon at the bottom.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I received the update late yesterday and then something went wrong with the install. It said the update failed (shows 20.1 on screen) and to call roadside service as the car needs a software update. I called roadside service and was told they can't push out software updates and I would have to wait until service was open in the morning to try and get service too end out an update. . Why they don't give service the ability to send out an update when it crashes is beyond me.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> here's the blurb from the updated on-line manual:
> 
> View attachment 26680


Yes--in the online manual. I think it says "may" in part because this will likely require a firmware update. I have my doubts that the firmware that first includes this feature will include it in its release notes.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

HCD3 said:


> It cannot be permanently turned off. You have to turn it off before each drive. When it goes off it's extremely invasive. Loud buzzer and it steers to the left. If you have AWD it's harder to overpower it than RWD. Numerous complaints on all the forums.


Okay. I've never actually turned it off. I've had a single attempted intervention in the last few weeks of having 16.2, and it was not at all difficult to overcome on my 3P. Maybe has more to do with steering mode than drivetrain. Also, I should note that I deliberately crossed a solid white, so the car was absolutely right in that situation. I guess I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

I noticed a new icon, can't figure out its function.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

fazluke said:


> I noticed a new icon, can't figure out its function.


Are you referring to the white circle with the red center? That is Sentry mode. It is activated if it is red in the middle. You will find options to be able to turn it on automatically based on a geo fence. You'll also need some sort of USB recording device if you want to be able to save local recordings while sentry mode is activated.

We have a full thread dedicated just to this feature. It has been around a release or two already, but is getting updates like the new icon you've discovered. See this thread for full discussion: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/v9-feature-sentry-mode.10942/post-197822


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

fazluke said:


> I noticed a new icon, can't figure out its function.


are you talking about the Sentry button? you can start Sentry (or stop) from that button. it will be black while driving (or parked with Sentry off) and red when Sentry is activated.


----------



## fazluke (Apr 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> Are you referring to the white circle with the red center?


Thank you, I have been using Sentry for sometime, this new icon should help, I 'll check the link


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)

I charged at the Fremont Supercharger this morning and reached 212 kW. My LR RD Model 3 went from 19% to 80% in 27 minutes. Added 49 kWh's.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> Why are we turning this off again?


Personal choice

Not wanting the car to take control

Stress related to current implementation , see above

Personal choice


----------



## Jaqueconmate (Dec 23, 2018)

TDLI said:


> I think it also fixed the full charge range issue. My Tesla app now showing the car will get somewhere between 320-325 at full charge.


Oh man, really??? I'm here on a P3D and a Max range of 285 miles for the last 4 months...l hope I get my friggin range back!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

After it failed the last update I tried repeatedly to get through to Tesla service to get it resent to no avail. Finally drove to a service center with no functioning turn signals and a lot of other stuff not working right and they were able to push the update and my baby is back in operation. 👍


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

msjulie said:


> Personal choice
> 
> Not wanting the car to take control
> 
> ...


Has it actually made an error yet? Mine hasn't tripped once yet. The regular lane keeping has at absolutely appropriate times though.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Jaqueconmate said:


> Oh man, really??? I'm here on a P3D and a Max range of 285 miles for the last 4 months...l hope I get my friggin range back!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, I was wrong. On LR RWD still shows about 308-310 at full charge. But it's a bit strange because while the car charged to about 60%, when.m I did the math, it added up to be more than 310 miles. However, when I woke up this morning, I was disappointed to see it only at 310.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Jarettp said:


> Has it actually made an error yet? Mine hasn't tripped once yet. The regular lane keeping has at absolutely appropriate times though.


I have prevented the download; I have had many phantom braking events on AP so I don't use it anymore, I also had a very unnerving AEB a few months back that at first was attributed to camera calibration but then later just beta software. Even TACC is 'stressing' me out more than me just driving, likely due to high traffic in 2 lane roads in farm areas

I see benefits in all these packages when the work as they should and/or if used in certain circumstances but that won't change that I want to be able to disable (permanently if I choose) any feature where the car takes active control.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

After getting 20.1 reinstalled and working yesterday, I gave NoAP a go. It appears to have regressed. On one trip I engaged it just before the ramp was to merge onto the freeway. Traffic was moderate and moving at 65+, the car immediately slowed down to 45 and would not speed up to merge, even as I am rapidly pushing up the scroll wheel to increase the speed. Then, when it came to the exit ramp, it started to exit then changed its mind and would have missed the exit ramp if I hadn't taken control. On a second attempt, I did not try and engage on the on ramp but waited until I was already on the freeway. It is exhibiting the strange behavior I saw back on 12.1.2 where it will abruptly accelerate and decelerate rather than smoothly flowing with traffic and then as we approached the exit, it panicked and told me to take control. On a positive note, it appeared to be more aggressive on making lane changes. but can create chaos for the polite driver. The car signaled it wanted to change into the left lane and a car was in that lane with room to make the change if my car sped up a little. The driver in the left lane slowed down to let me in but then so did my car to let him pass. Finally, I had to step on the accelerator to increase the gap for my car to execute the lane change.

I don't know if this will smooth out as the system recalibrates or we have to wait for another update to fix it. I haven't experienced any phantom braking with 16.2 or 20.1 yet but I also haven't driven as much with either of them.

I forgot to mention that I tried supercharging with the new version yesterday and even on a city 72KW charger, it charged much faster. I was amazed at how quickly it charged.


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

Ze1000 said:


> I was expecting to see the wide release of Enhanced Summon ...


It's kinda like expecting a bike and getting socks.


----------



## TDLI (Jun 6, 2018)

Anyone else having problems opening frunk/trunk while in park?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

TDLI said:


> Anyone else having problems opening frunk/trunk while in park?


Is the car unlocked?


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

msjulie said:


> I have prevented the download; I have had many phantom braking events on AP so I don't use it anymore, I also had a very unnerving AEB a few months back that at first was attributed to camera calibration but then later just beta software. Even TACC is 'stressing' me out more than me just driving, likely due to high traffic in 2 lane roads in farm areas
> 
> I see benefits in all these packages when the work as they should and/or if used in certain circumstances but that won't change that I want to be able to disable (permanently if I choose) any feature where the car takes active control.


Totally agree Msjulie. The phantom braking has to be very annoying to drivers behind me (me too)... same for ELDA. Pretty sure the people behind me think I'm drunk. I call ELDA drunk mode. I still like msjulie mode when ELDA gets fixed.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TDLI said:


> Anyone else having problems opening frunk/trunk while in park?


looks like the graphics are hanging up. have you done a reboot of the screen since the update?


----------



## Pol Bettinger (Aug 1, 2017)

Here in EU 20.1 is a bit more then only Dog mode. It is also adding "Conditional speed limits" with a hint to new Nav Maps... And even better... The possibility to charge up to 200kW per CCS charging.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

This morning when I got in the car and put it in drive it said cruise control not available and when the message is clicked on it says front camera limited visibility. I tried a reboot and the same thing but the message goes away after a few minutes.

I haven't actually driven anywhere that I can test yet. If it is no longer functioning I will report back.


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like a larger rollout is occurring outside of CA. Hopefully there are some Sentry Mode bug fixes in here.


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

barjohn said:


> This morning when I got in the car and put it in drive it said cruise control not available and when the message is clicked on it says front camera limited visibility. I tried a reboot and the same thing but the message goes away after a few minutes.
> 
> I haven't actually driven anywhere that I can test yet. If it is no longer functioning I will report back.


On this firmware (20.1) I started to receive "Lane Departure Avoidance is limited, contact Tesla Support if you continue to receive this message" I have tried to get a picture but it disappears after a couple of seconds.


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

barjohn said:


> This morning when I got in the car and put it in drive it said cruise control not available and when the message is clicked on it says front camera limited visibility. I tried a reboot and the same thing but the message goes away after a few minutes.
> 
> I haven't actually driven anywhere that I can test yet. If it is no longer functioning I will report back.


I have occasionally had this problem on various releases. Very rare but it has popped up occasionally for a couple of months.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I, too, find it to be fairly subtle and don't mind it... I wonder if it varies by what mode you have the steering set to (I use Sport)?



Tesla blue 3 said:


> Ahh I have RWD and for me it is a gentle nudge not something I have to wrestle with. Of note I was a blacksmith in a previous life.YMV


----------



## KenRBlue (Jun 10, 2019)

HCD3 said:


> It cannot be permanently turned off. You have to turn it off before each drive. When it goes off it's extremely invasive. Loud buzzer and it steers to the left. If you have AWD it's harder to overpower it than RWD. Numerous complaints on all the forums.


It has NEVER been an issue for me to over ride and has NEVER falsely activated.


----------



## Jarettp (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm actually happy ELD can't be turned off by default. I wish everyone on the road had it.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

TomT said:


> I, too, find it to be fairly subtle and don't mind it... I wonder if it varies by what mode you have the steering set to (I use Sport)?


also


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Just received this update today, from 12.1.2 I think. That was a crap build.

This build, haven't been able to test it yet, but my tesla app on iOS and Android no longer will show available supercharger capacity. Was that removed, is it a bug, or was it an ioS SW related issue. I could swear yesterday (no, I'm certain) that the IOS update I did I could still see supercharge availability, but now with this new vehicle SW, not showing.


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jaqueconmate said:


> Oh man, really??? I'm here on a P3D and a Max range of 285 miles for the last 4 months...l hope I get my friggin range back!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Me too dang it


----------



## FJC (Apr 6, 2019)

I got yesterday in Spain 2019.20.1.99 and it comes with some more dog mode notifications, but also with the possibility of charging at 200kw on CCS.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jarettp said:


> I'm actually happy ELD can't be turned off by default. I wish everyone on the road had it.


I would agree with that, but the current implementation needs some tweaking.

Currently, when it sees that the car is crossing a line, it checks to see if there is torque on the steering wheel, and if not, it fires. I think a simple tweak would be to look for torque on the steering wheel within the last second or two. This would easily solve my particular problem of having it fire as I maneuver around a pothole.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

barjohn said:


> This morning when I got in the car and put it in drive it said cruise control not available and when the message is clicked on it says front camera limited visibility. I tried a reboot and the same thing but the message goes away after a few minutes.
> 
> I haven't actually driven anywhere that I can test yet. If it is no longer functioning I will report back.


Same thing happened to me the other day. Keep us posted.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

HCD3 said:


> Same thing happened to me the other day. Keep us posted.


Same thing happened to me 1-2 days ago, this was on 12.1.2 (or thereabouts) and now I'm on 20.1.99..We'll see.


----------



## brandude87 (Jun 11, 2019)

Gatica said:


> On this firmware (20.1) I started to receive "Lane Departure Avoidance is limited, contact Tesla Support if you continue to receive this message" I have tried to get a picture but it disappears after a couple of seconds.


I have had the same message up since I updated to 2019.16.2 a couple of weeks ago. I made an appointment in the app and Tesla called me a few hours later and said the message was popping up because something was wrong with one of my ultrasonic sensors. They ordered a new one and will be coming to install it soon.


----------



## Jaqueconmate (Dec 23, 2018)

TDLI said:


> Anyone else having problems opening frunk/trunk while in park?


Check if your doors are locked. You may not have the "lock on park" tab enabled in settings.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

Installed this version yesterday and I noticed that my dash cam is not working anymore? Anybody the same issue? 

Can anybody tell me how I can report an issue like this?


----------



## airj1012 (Jan 29, 2019)

I find the "Advanced" software setting a bit odd. It's not as black/white as I thought it was going to be. Appears to be a bit more randomized and not all at once like I thought it might have been. Probably for the best, but a little different than my expectations.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jan Groenen said:


> Installed this version yesterday and I noticed that my dash cam is not working anymore?


----------



## porkupan (Jul 24, 2018)

Jan Groenen said:


> Installed this version yesterday and I noticed that my dash cam is not working anymore?


See if the USB flash drive ran out of free space. That happened to me when I installed 16.2. Turned out the drive was full. You can report the bug to Tesla ("bug report"), but I am pretty sure they already know about it (which doesn't mean they will actually fix it).


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Jarettp said:


> I'm actually happy ELD can't be turned off by default. I wish everyone on the road had it.


... and if someone who doesn't like to use turn signals, doesn't like it, I don't care.


----------



## Jan Groenen (Jan 27, 2019)

porkupan said:


> See if the USB flash drive ran out of free space. That happened to me when I installed 16.2. Turned out the drive was full. You can report the bug to Tesla ("bug report"), but I am pretty sure they already know about it (which doesn't mean they will actually fix it).


I deleted all files on the drive and pluged it in again but still it does not work.... Also reset the Model3 but also no result. Hope Tesla will have received this error and will fix it soon.


----------



## EdisonDrvr (Sep 29, 2018)

Not really important to me. Dog mode isn’t something I care about as I’m definitely not a dog person and would never put one in my vehicle. Advanced summon is something I look forward to though. Hopefully that’s on the horizon.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Okay has anyone noticed significant overnight phantom drain. Last night the car lost 13 miles. Never has it been that much. Car was off and parked. It WAS hot here much more than usual but the car temp was about 82 inside. And I can’t imagine someone say in Phoenix or SoCal has a similar experience.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

Is it me, or is this update almost exclusively going to CA and Europe (at this point)? They seem to have paused after yesterday's push.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Okay has anyone noticed significant overnight phantom drain. Last night the car lost 13 miles. Never has it been that much. Car was off and parked. It WAS hot here much more than usual but the car temp was about 82 inside. And I can't imagine someone say in Phoenix or SoCal has a similar experience.


Cabin overheat protection enabled?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> ... and if someone who doesn't like to use turn signals, doesn't like it, I don't care.


Do you use your turn signal when you swerve out of the lane to avoid pothole / debris / rod construction? Because I sure as hell don't. Especially when, say, a lampshade falls out of the truck in front of you at 70 MPH.

This emergency lane departure thing is freaking annoying. Yes, it has hooted at me a few times when I wandered across the lane line when not in AP and I wasn't paying the best of attention. But there are legitimate times I have crossed lines due to the above, and all of a sudden the nannys are screaming at me. It's distracting at the moment when I LEAST want it to be.

And if you think the above is an exaggeration, try driving on Houston roads for a week. Guarantee you won't think that any longer.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Consider re-tweeting this comment. I think such a tweak to the feature would prevent most of this unwanted interventions by ELDA.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138502667385397249


Needsdecaf said:


> Do you use your turn signal when you swerve out of the lane to avoid pothole / debris / rod construction? Because I sure as hell don't. Especially when, say, a lampshade falls out of the truck in front of you at 70 MPH.
> 
> This emergency lane departure thing is freaking annoying. Yes, it has hooted at me a few times when I wandered across the lane line when not in AP and I wasn't paying the best of attention. But there are legitimate times I have crossed lines due to the above, and all of a sudden the nannys are screaming at me. It's distracting at the moment when I LEAST want it to be.
> 
> And if you think the above is an exaggeration, try driving on Houston roads for a week. Guarantee you won't think that any longer.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Enginerd said:


> Is it me, or is this update almost exclusively going to CA and Europe (at this point)? They seem to have paused after yesterday's push.


many updates are aimed at specific groups/locations. This one obviously is that.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

dburkland said:


> Cabin overheat protection enabled?


I'll check, I didn't enable it manually. Maybe it was done by default.


----------



## Jobine (Sep 12, 2018)

TDLI said:


> Anyone else having problems opening frunk/trunk while in park?


The problem is oddly from SentryMode, disable it and turn it back on.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Coming from 16.2 in Canada. Release notes only mentioned dog mode enhancement. Will test the driving in few minutes


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Silver Streak 3 said:


> Me too dang it


Same here. Used to be around 304-305 and now down to 297! Thought it was supposed to improve!


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Okay has anyone noticed significant overnight phantom drain. Last night the car lost 13 miles. Never has it been that much. Car was off and parked. It WAS hot here much more than usual but the car temp was about 82 inside. And I can't imagine someone say in Phoenix or SoCal has a similar experience.


I'm in Sunnyvale during the day and the car gets charged when I get in - normally I might lose a % of charge by early/mid afternoon. The last couple days, 3-4% - the phone app can show you the interior temp. In my car, at about 10am it was 100 F in the car. Car has a windshield sunscreen up (every day mostly). When I come to the car to leave, I hear the battery cooling system (guessing) running. Same thing for all the 3's parked around me.. phantom drain in this heat doesn't surprise me actually.

Last night I don't think it got below low 80s right?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

I have 2019.20.1, but something large has been coming down the router the last few days.
Could be a map update, but my maps were updated fairly recently.
Kind curious what's going on.


----------



## Baymax (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks like Tesla has opened the flood gates on this one after a seemingly targeted California/ European release. 150mi RT commute tomorrow AM where I primarily use AP/NOA. Some frightening phantom braking on 16.2 so hoping 20.1 calms it down a bit.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Time to go turn the hotspot on and see if it lands here in MN...


----------



## Nathan Hartley (Sep 29, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> [regarding overriding lane departure avoidance] Maybe has more to do with steering mode than drivetrain.


I have found the resistance necessary to override auto-steer to be proportional to the car's confidence in the situation. Watch the screen. The bolder the object, the more sure the car is about it. When the lane lines are light, it is easy to take control, when bold/ dark it takes far more pressure.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Nathan Hartley said:


> I have found the resistance necessary to override auto-steer to be proportional to the car's confidence in the situation. Watch the screen. The bolder the object, the more sure the car is about it. When the lane lines are light, it is easy to take control, when bold/ dark it takes far more pressure.


Could be. I've only had it happen once, so couldn't compare based on scenario. My guess was based on my observation that autopilot disengages more easily on comfort than on standard or sport. This observation of mine may be wrong in the first place, but if it is correct, it stands to reason that less force would be required to disengage the emergency steering aspect of autopilot as well.


----------



## John Rea (Jun 19, 2017)

If you use your blinker does it override the ELDA warning?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

John Rea said:


> If you use your blinker does it override the ELDA warning?


It appears to, yes.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

John Rea said:


> If you use your blinker does it override the ELDA warning?


In my specific scenario, I was crossing a solid white line going early into a right turn lane. The blinker did not prevent the intervention attempt in that case. But I think the fact that I haven't had any other interventions seems to support that the blinker overrides it when properly crossing dashed lines.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

I'll throw in a scenario for ELDA that happened to me yesterday. In my parents neighborhood there is a road that splits into a Y. At no point are there any lane lines.

As I went from the straight leg of the road to go right, as I was about in the middle of the split equidistant the left and the right the alert went off and caused the car to jerk to the left leg when my intention was to drive to the right. 

Completely caught me off guard as I didn't expect the car to be tracking a road with no lane lines. I just cleared my dashcam but next time I go by there I will try it again and post the video


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> many updates are aimed at specific groups/locations. This one obviously is that


NY here and I got it last night so not location specific


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

StromTrooperM3 said:


> NY here and I got it last night so not location specific


at the time my comment was made, it was only being rolled out in California and Europe.


----------



## Baymax (Aug 31, 2018)

First commute on 20.1 findings (vs 16.2):
- auto lane change and NOA lane change (after confirmation) appear to occur much quicker and more assertive 
- back up camera looked much better in the parking garage at work. The lighting is poor and image often looked “yellow”. Today, the colors looked great in the garage. 
-auto wipers in dark did not work as well


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Does this version include the advanced or enhanced summon


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Does this version include the advanced or enhanced summon


It does not.


----------



## StromTrooperM3 (Mar 27, 2019)

Baymax said:


> back up camera looked much better in the parking garage at work. The lighting is poor and image often looked "yellow". Today, the colors looked great in the garage.


Maybe the most useful update yet!! I'll have to check it out. They actually replaced my camera because of my complaints of this


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Does this version include the advanced or enhanced summon


no


----------



## GateFather (Nov 1, 2018)

Noticed a few bugs so far in this version:

1) Microphone stopped working. Both for calls and for voice assistant. Soft reset fixed until the next time I got in and at that time the mic seemed muted again. No one could hear me on calls and the voice assistant didn’t pickup my voice. Another soft reboot fixed the issue again.

2) Navigate on autopilot did a bunch of strange things yesterday. On a road near my home that i travel often, it didn’t turn off navigate on autopilot after getting off the highway like it usually does. Then, I noticed it didn’t have the speed limit of the road which it always had in that area. Finally, when i put it in TACC and Autosteer it slowed to around 30mph and seemed to hang there when the speed limit is actually 40mph. It let me increase the max speed to whatever I wanted but did not take it the input, just hung around 30mph. Once it got to a somewhat tight turn it slowed to 26mph and stayed there until I disengaged. Hopefully just a one off but it’s never done anything like this before v2019.20.1


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I got a couple of repeated messages from AP this morning after last night's upgrade.

It kvetched at me with an audio and a red steering alert to apply pressure to the steering wheel, so I applied some torque to remove the warning and the warning came back in about 2 seconds. Did this three or four times in a row before it stopped.

It wanted to change lanes to follow route and asked for a confirmation with a bit of pressure on the steering wheel so I applied that and again, after about 2 seconds the request returned. Three or four repeat cycle of this before it was happy.

In both cases the message disappeared only to return after a 2 second gap. So it got the message from my steering torque, but it asked again. curious.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

My range continues to be weaker than it was months ago. I am now charging to a projected range of 297. PM3. Used to be a minimum of 304. 
Is it just me ?


----------



## M3PCROD (Mar 22, 2019)

This has been happening to me constantly on 16.2, I am going to be upgrading to 20.1 tonight but it sounds like the issue is not fixed in that release.



GateFather said:


> Noticed a few bugs so far in this version:
> 
> 1) Microphone stopped working. Both for calls and for voice assistant. Soft reset fixed until the next time I got in and at that time the mic seemed muted again. No one could hear me on calls and the voice assistant didn't pickup my voice. Another soft reboot fixed the issue again.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

Alighieri256 said:


> In my specific scenario, I was crossing a solid white line going early into a right turn lane. The blinker did not prevent the intervention attempt in that case. But I think the fact that I haven't had any other interventions seems to support that the blinker overrides it when properly crossing dashed lines.


Just as an update to this, I performed the same maneuver in the same place yesterday and the car did not attempt to intervene. So either I started crossing the line before I signaled in the first occurrence, or this behavior has changed between 16.2 and 20.1. In any case, I crossed a solid white line with the turn signal active, and it did not intervene.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Alighieri256 said:


> Just as an update to this, I performed the same maneuver in the same place yesterday and the car did not attempt to intervene. So either I started crossing the line before I signaled in the first occurrence, or this behavior has changed between 16.2 and 20.1. In any case, I crossed a solid white line with the turn signal active, and it did not intervene.


I suspect you started crossing before signaling. I've triggered the regular LDA correction a couple times when doing a quick lane change where I started my move a fraction of a second before signaling without realizing my signal was late.

I'm still on 16.2 and I've run a number of tests crossing the shoulder line on a lonely rural road and ELDA hasn't triggered on me yet if I have my turn signal on.


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

I did my first long drive today on 20.1 and noticed a few things:

1) The rear camera delay issue seems to be finally fixed
2) While on NoA and with an exit approaching, the car is overly annoying in how it wants to get over to the right-most lane 2+ miles before the exit. What was also perplexing was that it kept wanting to change lanes knowing the right lane was going 6-10mph slower. I finally let it do the lane change and right after completing the change it immediately wanted to go back into the fast lane. All of this seems unique to 20.1 as I never had these issues with 12.x. Hopefully hitting cancel on the lane changes repeatedly shows up on Tesla’s data collection so they can make the appropriate tweaks in future updates.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Shadow LI said:


> My range continues to be weaker than it was months ago. I am now charging to a projected range of 297. PM3. Used to be a minimum of 304.
> Is it just me ?


It's normal to have projected range change, as evidenced by my TeslaFi data.

And... I now recalibrate the (B)attery (M)anagement (S)ystem once every three months by charging to 100%, driving to 20%, then repeat. It helps. First time I did it was when I went to 285 after 13,000 miles.


----------



## Smedsters (Jan 19, 2019)

On 20.1 and just realized when I went to use my windshield washers that the wipers are not responding to any of the controls. The washer fluid is ejecting, sometimes, from the wipers but I cannot get them to actually wipe. I’ve conducted both reboots of the system and nothing. Have a service email in with Tesla and a mobile service call scheduled at the earliest available appointment a week out. Since it’s Sunday, not many other options exist. I’m just glad it’s not raining! Also can’t seem to find anyone else with this issue. Just now noticed my driver-side headlight/DRL unit is completely out. Let me add that to the service request while I'm at it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Sounds like an electrical disconnect issue


Smedsters said:


> I've conducted both reboots of the system and nothing.


does this include the Power Down option from the Service menu? or just the 2-button reboot? if you've not done the power down yet, do it and let it sit at least 10+ minutes.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Shadow LI said:


> My range continues to be weaker than it was months ago. I am now charging to a projected range of 297. PM3. Used to be a minimum of 304.
> Is it just me ?


I've noticed a bit of range drop with my P model 3 also. I charge to 90% using 220 30amp ( chargepoint and UMC), and recently I'm getting "completed" 90% charge at 275 miles instead of 279. I tried to get it below 20% before the next charge but needed to charge for a trip. I thought the range loss was related to my spirited driving.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

My microphone has absolutely quit working 100 percent. It has been out at least 10 days. Can't request directions music etc. No one can hear me on calls. There is no indication whatsoever that sounds are even being processed. Soft and hard resets do nothing.

Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JeffcM3 said:


> I've noticed a bit of range drop with my P model 3 also. I charge to 90% using 220 30amp ( chargepoint and UMC), and recently I'm getting "completed" 90% charge at 275 miles instead of 279.


Yep, that's in the range of "normal".

The last time I charged to 100%, I think it only went to 303 miles. Historically, Teslas see the greatest loss in range during the first ~15k miles, then it levels off.


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> Sounds like an electrical disconnect issue
> 
> does this include the Power Down option from the Service menu? or just the 2-button reboot? if you've not done the power down yet, do it and let it sit at least 10+ minutes.


Morning Mel. I have been having a problem with Homelink. It works for a day and then stops. This morning I did the full shutdown and waited an hour to start up. Still broken. I then did the 2 thumb salute and it's back. Can you help me understand what happens with a full shutdown? TIA.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

HCD3 said:


> Morning Mel. I have been having a problem with Homelink. It works for a day and then stops. This morning I did the full shutdown and waited an hour to start up. Still broken. I then did the 2 thumb salute and it's back. Can you help me understand what happens with a full shutdown? TIA.


the 2-button restart reboots the things controlled by the screen. The power down resets the other hardware items. 
A remote service guy explained the power down as needed when a system (or various systems) don't boot up as expected by the car. With the way the 'fuses' (as in not having a traditional fuse box) are on this car, if the car finds something not being recognized as it should be, that item may not function correctly until the car powers down. Depending on the importance of the particular item, the car may give an error, may not allow the car to be driven or may continue on as normal - but without that item. When the car is parked, it generally will power down and reset whatever wasn't recognized on the prior start - but for various reasons (now most likely Sentry), sometimes a physical power down (option thru the service menu) is required.

Specifically about Homelink, there is another thread talking about an issue with Homelink since 16.2, that seems to be a FW issue. Work around others have fixed the issue with is to begin to create a new homelink profile - you don't have to actually go thru the entire programing process, just name a profile, then go back to your original Homelink profile and it returns to working.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Smedsters said:


> On 20.1 and just realized when I went to use my windshield washers that the wipers are not responding to any of the controls. The washer fluid is ejecting, sometimes, from the wipers but I cannot get them to actually wipe. I've conducted both reboots of the system and nothing. Have a service email in with Tesla and a mobile service call scheduled at the earliest available appointment a week out. Since it's Sunday, not many other options exist. I'm just glad it's not raining! Also can't seem to find anyone else with this issue. Just now noticed my driver-side headlight/DRL unit is completely out. Let me add that to the service request while I'm at it.


Do your wipers respond to the "Wiper Service Mode" button. Page 138 in one version of the manual.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> A remote service guy explained the power down as needed when a system (or various systems) don't boot up as expected by the car. With the way the 'fuses' (as in not having a traditional fuse box) are on this car, if the car finds something not being recognized as it should be, that item may not function correctly until the car powers down.


Unfortunately this isn't a new issue - sounds to me like some subsystems don't power up in time to be recognized and the reboot is somewhat of a 2nd try.. not sure it relates to fuses though, more like what happens when a device driver fails and the kernel says well device ABC is gone..

Either way, annoying..


----------



## HCD3 (Mar 3, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> the 2-button restart reboots the things controlled by the screen. The power down resets the other hardware items.
> A remote service guy explained the power down as needed when a system (or various systems) don't boot up as expected by the car. With the way the 'fuses' (as in not having a traditional fuse box) are on this car, if the car finds something not being recognized as it should be, that item may not function correctly until the car powers down. Depending on the importance of the particular item, the car may give an error, may not allow the car to be driven or may continue on as normal - but without that item. When the car is parked, it generally will power down and reset whatever wasn't recognized on the prior start - but for various reasons (now most likely Sentry), sometimes a physical power down (option thru the service menu) is required.
> 
> Specifically about Homelink, there is another thread talking about an issue with Homelink since 16.2, that seems to be a FW issue. Work around others have fixed the issue with is to begin to create a new homelink profile - you don't have to actually go thru the entire programing process, just name a profile, then go back to your original Homelink profile and it returns to working.


Thanks Mel. I did delete my original profile and set up new Homelink profile, but the problem came back. I'm waiting impatiently for an update that will fix Homelink.


----------



## Smedsters (Jan 19, 2019)

GDN said:


> Do your wipers respond to the "Wiper Service Mode" button. Page 138 in one version of the manual.


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Smedsters (Jan 19, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> Sounds like an electrical disconnect issue
> 
> does this include the Power Down option from the Service menu? or just the 2-button reboot? if you've not done the power down yet, do it and let it sit at least 10+ minutes.


Unfortunately, no luck. Mobile Ranger coming to look at the car on Thursday. So glad it's going to rain today and I have no operable wipers.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Smedsters said:


> Unfortunately, no luck. Mobile Ranger coming to look at the car on Thursday. So glad it's going to rain today and I have no operable wipers.


If you must drive it, apply Rain-X or something similar to the windshield.


----------



## adam m (Feb 1, 2019)

Has anyone noticed the new Enhanced Lane Departure features being a lot more forgiving then 2019.16.2. I used to set the alarm daily, now I hardly ever set it off and I haven't changed my driving style.

MelindaV : Fixed


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

adam m said:


> Has anyone noticed the new lane centering features being a lot more forgiving then 2019.16.2. I used to set the alarm daily, now I hardly ever set it off and I haven't changed my driving style.


you mean lane departure warnings?


----------



## EVtracker (Nov 13, 2018)

John A Bailey said:


> My microphone has absolutely quit working 100 percent. It has been out at least 10 days. Can't request directions music etc. No one can hear me on calls. There is no indication whatsoever that sounds are even being processed. Soft and hard resets do nothing.
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?


Yes. In addition some of my speakers quit working. Mobile service tech diagnosed both problems were caused by a bad amplifier. Came back a couple of weeks with a new one. Everything OK now.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

EVtracker said:


> Yes. In addition some of my speakers quit working. Mobile service tech diagnosed both problems were caused by a bad amplifier. Came back a couple of weeks with a new one. Everything OK now.


Perhaps this part of the thread should be moved to the maintenance and repair section of the board? It bothers me a little that there's a tendency to treat all problems as if they're firmware problems.


----------



## John A Bailey (May 25, 2018)

DocScott said:


> Perhaps this part of the thread should be moved to the maintenance and repair section of the board? It bothers me a little that there's a tendency to treat all problems as if they're firmware problems.


sounds good...don't let it bother you. That is what the boards are for...and I rarely reach out for help

Having had 2 teslas and logging over 150,000 miles, the few things that have happened has been firmware other than obvious such as Model S door handle, a fuse needing to be replaced etc. With the model 3, this is the first issue, nothing obviously mechanical, so I turn to the boards to find out. Thank you for being of assistance in helping me figure out if this is an issue that will be fixed by the next download or will need to be taken care of by Tesla service. Chronologically the issue coincided with an update but as I teach my patients... "post hoc ergo proctor hoc"


----------

